# Umweltzone App...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just to let you know there is an Umweltzone App available for your ipod/ipad.

No idea how good it is yet but I'll probably give it a punt for just 69p..

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/umweltzone/id481619372?mt=8

Pete


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

A report would be nice. Is there an English option?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think its all in German but looks easy enough to figure out.

I'm not going to bother though, no point as I already have the green plackette.
If you have a yellow or red one then it might be useful.

Pete


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for this. Next time we're heading through Germany we'll have to invest. Our ageing diesel Hymer doesn't get any plackett  so we had to chance it several times to reach friends houses and a motorhome dealers.

No one batted an eyelid though!

Julie
OurTour.co.uk


----------

